# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ερώτηση σχετικά με τα Budgies.

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα.  μια ερωτηση για να μαθενω και εγω  σιγα σιγα. τα παπαγαλακια, μπαντζι, και τα κοκατιλ κελαειδανε μονο τα αρσενικα οπως τα καναρινια?

----------


## kostas0206

Καλησπερα Αγγελε!
Τα μπατζι και αρσενικα και θυληκα κραζουν, φωναζουν, μιμουνται ηχους-σφυριγματα, απλως στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο τα αρσενικα κανουν εναν πιο γλυκο ηχο.

Στα κοκατιλ τα αρσενικα σφυριζουν συνεχομενα, φωναζουν δυνατα, μιμουνται ηχους-μιλανε. Τα θυληκα κανουν εναν ηχο μικρης διαρκειας σαν κραυγουλα... Αυτο ειναι και ενα απο τα κριτηρια διακρισης του φυλου των κοκατιλ. Βεβαια δεν ειναι σπανιο να υπαρχει καποιο θυληκο που να εχει ταλεντο στην μιμηση ηχων και να κανει συνεχομενες νοτες!  :Happy: 

Αυτα απο εμενα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## e2014

καλημερα αγγελε.... για τα κοκατιλ δεν γνωριζω,ακομα δεν εχω αποκτησει καποιο,αλλα για τα μπατζι ξερω οτι και τα δυο φυλα κανουν διαφορους ηχους,οπως σου ειπε κι ο κωστας παραπανω,αλλα τα θυληκα ειναι πιο νευρικα απο τα αρσενικα,και πιο φασαριωζικα.... και για τα αρσενικα λενε οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο να μιμουνται και να λενε καποιες λεξουλες,ενω τα θυληκα πιο σπανια το κανουν αυτο.... αναλογα βεβαια και με το χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου.....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

πολλη καλησπερα σε ολους. εχει προβλημα ο υπολογιστης μου, και λογο δουλειας δεν μπαινω και πολλη συχνα στην παρεα.  σας ευχαριστω παντως για την βοηθεια σε οτι απορεια εχω.  με παπαγαλους ασχολουμε λιγο καιρο, και δεν γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα. με καναρινια βγαζω περιπου 2 γεννες το χρονο τα τελευταια 8 χρονια.

----------

